

Mail from the (Velvet) Cybercrime Underground - andrewcooke
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2013/07/mail-from-the-velvet-cybercrime-underground/

======
andrewcooke
HT Cryptogram - [http://www.schneier.com/crypto-
gram-1308.html#4](http://www.schneier.com/crypto-gram-1308.html#4)

